# selling



## Charles012 (Oct 24, 2014)

Will gold buyers by the flake gold or does it have to be melted?


----------



## yar (Oct 24, 2014)

You can sell the recovered flake from electronics if that is what you are referring to. Don't expect to get top dollar for it though as it will still have impurities and base metals attached to it.


----------



## 4metals (Oct 24, 2014)

Any gold buyer that buys it will want to melt it before buying it. The reason is it is pretty easy to intersperse low grade material with the high grade flake if you were dishonest. All gold buyers assume all gold sellers are dishonest as most have been burnt by an unscrupulous seller. If they melt it properly and sample it they can be confident of the purity and pay fairly.

This doesn't mean they will pay fairly, it means they know what they are buying.


----------



## Charles012 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies


----------

